# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Các quán ăn ngon, cà phê thú vị ở Đà Lạt - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

*Với nhiều người, đặc sản của Đà Lạt chính là không khí trong lành nhưng các món ăn cùng nhiều điểm cà phê thơ mộng cũng là điều bạn nên khám phá.*



Nem nướng bà Hùng.
- Quán bún Công: 6h-19h, bán bún bò, bún chả cá…

- Quán ốc 1B Phù Đổng Thiên Vương: cách ngã 5 Đại Học khoảng 200m, có cháo ngao, ốc xào chuối, ốc nhồi thịt thố, quán bán đến 22h.

- Quán tàu cao chuyên mì hoành thánh, bán từ 6h đến 21-22h.

- Bánh bèo số 4: cuối đường Phan Đình Phùng, ngay cầu số 4.

- Quán dê Lệ Dung, khu vực chợ Chi Lăng

- Nhà hàng Thung Lũng Cá: gần ngã tư Phan Chu Trinh

- Nhà hàng Hưng Phát 1, số 1 Quang Trung

- Nhà hàng Long Nga, 4 Yersin, gần hồ Xuân Hương

- Nhà hàng Long Hoa, số 6 đường 3/2

- Miến gà Nga: đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, sau lưng ngân hàng Công Thương đối diện Hòa Bình, bán tới 23h.

- Khu ăn đêm ở bến xe nội thành, ấp Ánh Sáng, có sữa đậu nành, cháo vịt, bánh xèo, bún, mì Quảng, miến gà, các món Huế.



Hải sản nướng thích hợp ăn trong tiết trời lạnh của Đà Lạt.
- Chè, kem, trái cây Thanh Thảo, 76 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi.

- Quán cơm Vĩnh Lợi, chân dốc đường 3/2, chuyên mì hoàng thánh, cơm xào...

- Ăn sáng Nam Giao, số 8 Chu Văn An với bún bò Huế, mì Quảng, bò lúc lắc.

- Bánh canh Xuân An trên đường Nhà Chung.

- Ốc 33 ở Hai Bà Trưng.

- Ếch nướng muối ớt ở quán Ngọc Dung đường Đinh Tiên Hoàng.

- Bánh xèo cô Chi trong hẻm bên cạnh trường Đoàn Thị Điểm, gần khu Hòa Bình.

- Nem bà Nghĩa, 4C Bùi Thị Xuân.

- Chợ đêm Đà Lạt có nhiều món ngon như ốc các loại, sữa đậu nành...

- Bánh căn Tăng Bạt Hổ (có bán thêm sữa chua).

- Mì Quảng cô Xí trong đường Mạc Đỉnh Chi.

- Hủ tíu Dì 6 Dần, Bùi Thị Xuân.

- Cháo chả cá trong hẻm Hai Bà Trưng nằm trên đường đi quán ốc 33.

- Quán bún riêu cua cuối đường Nguyễn Văn Trỗi cũng gần quán chè, kem, trái cây Thanh Thảo, 76 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi.

- Chim cút ở hồ Xuân Hương chỉ bán buổi tối, ngay gần cây xăng cũ và quán cà phê Mei Hồ Xuân Hương

*Các quán cà phê thú vị ở Đà Lạt*

*Lên Đà Lạt, bạn đừng quên ghé chân tới những điểm cà phê độc đáo, lãng mạn của vùng đất cao nguyên nhé.*

- Cà phê nhạc Mộc 34 Hai Bà Trưng.

- Cà phê nhạc Cung tơ chiều, 27K Lê Hồng Phong.

- Cà phê nhạc Cung đàn xưa, 83 đường Ba Tháng Hai

- Violet Ngày thứ 4 (16 Trần Hưng Đạo)

- Thủy Tạ trên hồ Xuân Hương.

- Rainy (Mưa) 24B/1 Hùng Vương.

- Cafe Thiên Hà, 44A Phan Đình Tùng.

- Cà phê Song Vy, 22 Nguyễn Du .

- Dãy quán cà phê lưng chừng dốc lên khu Hòa Bình (một mặt quay bên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh).

- Cà phê Tùng nằm ở ngay khu Hòa Bình chỉ phục vụ với một loại nhạc cổ điển, hòa tấu dành cho người sành nhạc lại sành cà phê.

- Tầng thượng của chợ Đà Lạt, có thể ngắm Đà Lạt từ trên cao.

-Quán Valentine, 31 Hồ Tùng Mậu, ngắm một phần thành phố.

- Cà phê Mei Xuân Hương, số 2 Trần Quốc Toản

_* Mời bạn chia sẻ thêm về các địa chỉ ăn ngon của Đà Lạt và các quán cà phê đẹp của Đà Lạt với Didau. Thông tin của bạn sẽ được bổ sung vào bài viết._





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Phải ghi lại mới được
Đúng là sổ tay tuyệt vời cho bạn nào đi du lịch ĐL

----------


## phuongtim

Quán Thung Lũng Ngàn Thông đối diện thung lũng vàng chuyên các món nướng Tây Nguyên có không gian thoáng mát, món ăn ngon, hấp dẫn, giá cả hợp lý, các bạn liên hệ SDT 0988526157

----------


## toidi.net

Bổ sung thêm nhé

Bánh bèo số 4 (Bánh bèo số 4 chính hiệu bà Hường) 20.000 đồng 1 dĩa, món  này thì thật khoái đối với chị em, nhưng chỉ có điều khi đến nếu định  ăn 2 dĩa thì phải gọi ngay 1 lần chứ chờ ăn xong dĩa đầu mới gọi thì lâu  lắm vì khách đông, cả địa phương và khách du lịch. Sở dĩ có tên bánh  bèo số 4 vì nó nằm ở cây số 4, ngay đầu dốc La Sơn Phu tử cắt đường Hai  Bà Trưng. Chú ý những ngày ăn chay như 14,15,30,1 là không bán. (Nay đã  chuyển về đường Phan Đình Phùng gần cây xăng Hồng Hưng)

----------

